# String dem Display anpassen



## Luser_k (4. Jan 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte einen String ->g.drawString(str....)<- auf dem Display anzeigen. Der String sollte jedoch
sich dem Display anpassen.

Wie kann ich die Breite des Strings erhalten, so dass ich dem Display (Width) anpassen kann?

Luser_k


----------



## The_S (4. Jan 2008)

Font#stringWidth


----------



## Luser_k (4. Jan 2008)

Ein Beispiel wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## The_S (4. Jan 2008)

Warum? Der Methode übergibst du deinen String und sie gibt dir zurück, wie viele Pixel der String auf dem Display benötigt ???:L .


----------



## Luser_k (4. Jan 2008)

Das wars schon.

Danke.

 :lol:


----------



## The_S (4. Jan 2008)

Kann man aber auch in der API einfach nachlesen :roll:

http://java.sun.com/javame/reference/apis/jsr118/javax/microedition/lcdui/Font.html#stringWidth(java.lang.String)


----------



## MiMij (4. Jan 2008)

@Hobbit
Du solltest allmaehlich wissen, das die Leute alles unter die Nase gerieben haben wollen ^^ Und net inner Api schauen wollen


----------



## The_S (5. Jan 2008)

Ich gebs halt nie auf ...

Außerdem weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, wie schwer er ist sich für einen Programmieranfänger in der API zurecht zu finden


----------



## Luser_k (5. Jan 2008)

Hi Hobbit,

Deine Einstellung finde ich ziemlich gut. Jemand der nicht weiß, wie man ein Auto fährt, guckt sich ja auch
nicht die Betriebsanleitung eines Autos an. Sondern er geht zur Fahrschule.

Wenn man eine Antwort gibt, sollte man einen Beispiel nennen. Dann fällt Demjenigen auch die ein wenig leichter.

Grüße Luser_k


----------



## MiMij (7. Jan 2008)

@Luser
Dann kannst du auch in nen Java kurs gehen ^^ wo nen Dozent das erklaert, das kannst mit Fahrschule vergleichen 
Und wenn man mit der Api net klar kommt, kann man das ja fragen


----------



## Backwardsman (7. Jan 2008)

na dann erbarm ich mich halt, wenn keiner bereit ist dem armen kerl zu zeigen, wie man die funktion aufruft ;-)

```
String text = "wer das liest ist doof";
		Font font = Font.getDefaultFont();

		int stringBreite = font.stringWidth(text);
```
wie du siehst, hängt die breite des strings von der schriftart bzw. dem Font-objekt ab, was ja auch sinnvoll ist.


----------



## MiMij (7. Jan 2008)

Luser_k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das wars schon.
> 
> Danke.
> 
> :lol:



Er sagte doch das es das schon war?!


----------



## Backwardsman (7. Jan 2008)

ups... überlesen


----------

